# support meeting in Derbyshire



## Royston46 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are Diabetes support meetings in Derbyshire ?


----------



## redrevis (Dec 20, 2010)

There is a Chesterfield and North Derbyshire one that I know about. Their website is *here*

For a list of all DUK support groups in the midlands check *here*


----------

